# 585 to 595



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

Would I notice the difference if any from 585 to 595?

If it is, in what effect?

Anyone here done this switch?

TIA


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

I have both. I bought the 595 for weekend rides. But I was commuting to work on a Spec Roubaix. After riding the 595 I hated riding the Roubaix but did not want to commute on the 595. Found a great deal on a two year old never used 585 frameset and built it up with the parts stripped from the Roubaix.

They are quite similar. I prefer the standard seat post on the 585 to the ISP on the 595. But, I use a Selle SMP Plus saddle which has a fair amount of padding. Someone using a saddle with no or little padding might benefit from the shock absorption offered by the ISP. 

I like my 585 so much, I picked up a spare frame at a good price when I found out it was being discontinued.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Have ridden both - own the 585 - found the 595 much stiffer - I am a little older so I notice these things.
Think the 585 is the best bike of many I have ridden, does many things well.


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks to both of you. I'am still doing research before pulling the trigger. May not be a bad idea to end up with both.


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Well Mr. Norcal, allow me to share;
Having been on a 585 since 2006, late last year, I got the hanker to try something else. I got a sweet deal on a 2010 Orbea Orca. It's a beautiful, well made, modern bike. My problem with it was I could not seem to mesh with it position wise. I struggled and sparing you drama on the decision to get a different frame, I played it safe and went with what I know, and that my friend, was the fantastic ride quality of a lugged Look. 2 weeks ago, I got a fair deal on a new 2009 right here on RBR for a 595 Ultra. It fits me and it rides so smoothly, I love it. I'm 145 lbs, I don't generate a huge amount of watts, FTP of 290 and honestly, the Orca seems better suited to a bigger stronger rider.
As to your question, 585 and 595 are great. Close your eyes and pick one.


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

I have both, they are Origins.
the 595 is, to me more comfy and stiffer, looks better, always feels like im riding in a gear faster than i am, both bikes corner like they are on rails, 595 just more so.

If you can get a decent 595 then get one as they arn't made anymore.
Having both is always a good idea :idea:


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

decided to pull the trigger on the 595. in the process of transfering all the components from 585. can't wait. by the way, they are both origin.


----------

